

Resolved Question: What is the meaning of the Universe? - rfreytag
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100508154542AAe2LPl

======
lutusp
> _The closest to "objective purpose" that humans can understand is survival._

No, that's not an answer to a question about meaning, it's another unanswered
question: "what is the meaning of survival?" Survival is not itself a meaning,
it is a means to an end, but it leaves unanswered the question of what end
survival serves.

The existence of the universe, and the fact of human survival, are equally
uninformative by themselves.

It's circular to answer a question about the universe with the "explanation"
that it's about survival.

This is why philosophy isn't either a science or a suitable activity for
grownups.

------
Floopsy
I thought this question had already been answered by Deep Thought? :)

